# Lightroom 5.2 Now Available



## Harry Muff (Sep 18, 2013)

Just click on "Check for updates".


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2013)

Actually, I tried that earlier today, but my version of 5.0 said there were no updates. I had to go direct to Adobe and download it.

My perception says its noticibly faster.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time. I wonder if there's anything really noteworthy...

Jim


----------



## Harry Muff (Sep 18, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Actually, I tried that earlier today, but my version of 5.0 said there were no updates. I had to go direct to Adobe and download it.
> 
> My perception says its noticibly faster.






So did I, but I just checked again and it's showing up through the app now.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks like some good bug fixes and even some additional features. I'm looking forward to this update.

http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2013/09/lightroom-5-2-now-available.html


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2013)

Version 5.2 is now on my computer. 

Thanks Harry!


----------



## rpt (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks Harry. I'll get it today. Looks interesting.


----------



## fugu82 (Sep 18, 2013)

I use Adobe CC [yes, it is the Dark Side, but I'm only blowing $10/month, so far], and Lightroom 5 was a free download.


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 18, 2013)

I am hoping I don't hijack this thread.......

As I sit tonight with LR 4.4 going through too many photos, I wonder, do I go with Adobe CC for $9.95 a month or do I pay to upgrade to LR 5 (now 5.2) for almost the same $ (actually less but I am not good at math). I have CS6. My fear is that I will go with CC and not be able to stop it and just have stand-alone products ever again. So. I continue to ponder.
Sorry, back to you guys now. 

Sounds like going to LR 5 one way or another is a worthwhile upgrade. Do you find it slower than 4 like some early reviews claimed? Are some of the tools noticeably better?


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 18, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> I am hoping I don't hijack this thread.......
> 
> As I sit tonight with LR 4.4 going through too many photos, I wonder, do I go with Adobe CC for $9.95 a month or do I pay to upgrade to LR 5 (now 5.2) for almost the same $ (actually less but I am not good at math). I have CS6. My fear is that I will go with CC and not be able to stop it and just have stand-alone products ever again. So. I continue to ponder.
> Sorry, back to you guys now.
> ...



I pondered the same, went with perpetual license LR5 and CS6, with no plans to even dabble with CC.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> I am hoping I don't hijack this thread.......
> 
> As I sit tonight with LR 4.4 going through too many photos, I wonder, do I go with Adobe CC for $9.95 a month or do I pay to upgrade to LR 5 (now 5.2) for almost the same $ (actually less but I am not good at math). I have CS6. My fear is that I will go with CC and not be able to stop it and just have stand-alone products ever again. So. I continue to ponder.
> Sorry, back to you guys now.
> ...


 
Some found it to be slower, it seemed to be about the same to me. Version 5 has some notable new tools, the ability to automatically straighten and even correct perspective, a radial filter which can be a useful tool, I forget the rest. The main thing is that you need it to support any new camera models like the 70D.

If you don't have a new camera, version 4 is just fine.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 18, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you don't have a new camera, version 4 is just fine.



Although the process version is the same there are some very good new bits in LR5. Just in the Develop Module the Radial Filter is the greatest addition in a long time and the healing brush that is a brush and not just a spot is very good, visualise spots is very good too if you shoot at small apertures. I use grids a lot and the new adjustable Loupe Overlay guides is great and the grid is much more powerful now. If you work on a laptop then Smart Previews is worth the upgrade just by itself.

Others will have different favourite new features, I think LR5 is a very good and powerful upgrade.


----------



## pwp (Sep 18, 2013)

The Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5.2 update includes these enhancements:
• A color noise reduction slider in the Detail panel and a feather adjustment slider for the Spot Heal tool.
• Bug fixes, new lens profiles, and support for 16 new cameras, including the Canon EOS 70D, Fujifilm X-M1, and Sony A3000 

See the Lightroom 5.2 ReadMe file for additional details. 
http://www.adobe.com/special/photoshop/Lightroom5_2_ReadMe.pdf

-pw


----------



## RGF (Sep 18, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Actually, I tried that earlier today, but my version of 5.0 said there were no updates. I had to go direct to Adobe and download it.
> 
> My perception says its noticibly faster.



Had the same problem with the update. I have not tested 5.2 yet


----------



## RGF (Sep 18, 2013)

fugu82 said:


> I use Adobe CC [yes, it is the Dark Side, but I'm only blowing $10/month, so far], and Lightroom 5 was a free download.



I asked about about the $10 option on a chat and was told it was not available. I guess I will need to check again.


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 18, 2013)

RGF said:


> I asked about about the $10 option on a chat and was told it was not available. I guess I will need to check again.



Was supposed to be available after Sept 16 if you have certain versions of PS and higher.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Harry Muff, Thanks for sharing the info ... I would have not bothered to open my Lightroom till Thursday night if I hadnt' read your post ... I just fired up lightroom on my MBP and the update popped up ... and it says:

* This release adds a color noise reduction slider in the Detail panel and a feather adjustment slider for theSpot Removal tool.
* This update includes bug fixes, new lens profiles, and support for 16 new cameras, including Canon EOS 70D, Fujifim X-M1, and Sony A300

That is good enough for me to update ... thanks again for the info.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 18, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Hi Harry Muff, Thanks for sharing the info ... I would have not bothered to open my Lightroom till Thursday night if I hadnt' read your post ... I just fired up lightroom on my MBP and the update popped up ... and it says:
> 
> * This release adds a color noise reduction slider in the Detail panel and a feather adjustment slider for theSpot Removal tool.
> * This update includes bug fixes, new lens profiles, and support for 16 new cameras, including Canon EOS 70D, Fujifim X-M1, and Sony A300
> ...


OK! ... I just installed it and the Color Nosie Reduction and it is much improved with good results, but I find the noise reduction process to be considerably slower than before (I'm using it on a 13inch Retina display MacBook Pro, early 2013 version ... will have to try it on the iMac when I get home). 

EIDT: it is working fine now ... not slow anymore.


----------

